# Alternative zu crontab –v



## xrax (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich müßte ermitteln wann eine crontab das letzte mal geändert wurde.

Das kann ich in dem ich in dem Verzeichniss lese in welchem die Tab liegt. Bei mir: var/spool/cron...
Da fehlen mir aber die Rechte.

Es gibt wohl auch die Möglichkeit dies dies mit crontab -v ausgeben zu lassen.
Das macht aber mein System nicht. 
---> crontab: Ungültige Option -- v

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Änderungsdatum der Crontab zu ermitteln?

Dank
xrax


----------



## sheel (30. Juli 2015)

Hi

Die Option -v gibts laut Manpage auch nicht.

Man könnte bei jeder Änderung in einer eigenen, zugreifbaren Datei einen Timestamp mitspeichern
Sonst hab ich auch keine Idee.

Wozu soll das dann gut sein? Vllt. gibts ja eine bessere Lösung.


----------



## xrax (30. Juli 2015)

Hi,

laut http://www.sirmark.de/computer/linux-cronjob-einrichten-896.html gibts -v in manchen Systemen.

Die Cronjobs sollen (zusätzlich) zu der crontab auch in einer DB gespeichert werde und in beiden editiert werden können.
Der ältere von beiden soll dann mit dem neueren upgedated werden.

Da ich aber das Datum der crontab nicht aus dem Filesystem heraus ermitteln kann, muss ich mir was anderes ausdenken.


----------



## ikosaeder (30. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn du keinen Zugriff auf die crontabs selbst hast kannst du dir mit 

```
stat /var/spool/cron/cronfile
```
die Modifikation anzeigen lassen. Zumindest bei mir funktioniert es.


----------



## xrax (31. Juli 2015)

Danke Dir. Komme zwar auch nicht auf die einzelnen Files runter aber so geht immerhin der Ordner.


----------

